# Nên chọn mua nệm cao su có độ dày bao nhiêu cm



## Tu Anh

Các thương hiệu nệm cao su thiên nhiên thông dụng trên thị trường hiện nay như: Kymdan, TATANA, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương...đều được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng. Quy cách nệm cao su có độ dày phổ biến là 5cm; 7,5cm; 10cm; 15cm; 20cm. Vậy làm thế nào để chọn một tấm nệm có độ dày phù hợp với túi tiền cũng như mang lại độ êm phù hợp nhất cho người nằm. Mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Cao Su Có Độ Dày Bao Nhiêu CM? sau đây để tìm cho mình bề dày tương thích nhất.





_Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Cao Su Có Độ Dày Bao Nhiêu CM? _​
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên luôn là sản phẩm được các gia đình Việt ưa chuộng bởi các tính năng nổi trội bảo vệ tốt cho cột sống và sức khỏe người sử dụng, êm ái, thoáng mát và độ bền sản phẩm khá cao tuổi thọ trung bình từ 10-12 năm. Chính vì vậy mà nệm cao su luôn được sản xuất với đa dạng bề dày, kích cỡ nệm cho quý khách hàng dễ dàng lựa chọn size phù hợp với số lượng người nằm hay kích thước thước giường.

Kích thước của nệm cao su thường là 1mx2m, 1m2x2m, 1m4x2m, 1m6x2m, 1m8x2m, đây chính là các kích thước chuẩn nguyên khuôn, không cắt dán. Bên cạnh đó, công ty vẫn hỗ trợ nhận đặt hàng ngoài khổ theo kích thước mà quý khách hàng yêu cầu.

Bề dày cụ thể của các thương hiệu nệm cao su thiên nhiên như sau:

Nệm cao su Kymdan (Deluxe) có các dộ dày: 5cm, 7.5cm, 10cm, 12.5cm (chỉ có duy nhất kích thước nệm 160x200cm), 15cm và 20cm.
Nệm cao su Liên Á (Classic) có các độ dày: 5cm, 10cm, 15cm, 20cm. Đối với độ dày 15cm và 20cm chỉ có kích thước chuẩn từ 1m2 trở lên, kích thước 100x200cm phải cắt dán.
Nệm cao su Vạn Thành (Standard) có các độ dày: 5cm, 10cm, 15cm, 17cm và 20cm. Riêng độ dày 17cm và 20cm chỉ có hai kích thước chuẩn là 160x200cm, 180x200cm.
Nệm cao su Kim Cương (Happy Gold) có các độ dày: 5cm, 10cm, 15cm và 17cm. Riêng độ dày 17cm chỉ có duy nhất kích thước 180x200cm.
Nệm cao su Đồng Phú (01 mặt lỗ tròn nhỏ) có các độ dày: 5cm, 10cm, 15cm và 20cm. Độ dày nệm cao 15cm và 20cm chỉ có hai kích thước là 160x200, 180x200cm.





_Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Cao Su_​*Chọn nệm cao su có độ dày bao nhiêu cm là phù hợp?*

Thông thường những tấm nệm cao su mỏng với độ dày 5cm được lòng khá nhiều người tiêu dùng bởi sự gọn nhẹ hơn hẳn so với nệm có độ dày lớn hơn. Nệm cao su có độ dày 5cm cũng thường được các ông bố và bà mẹ lựa chọn để trải trực tiếp dưới sàn nhà, để phòng trường hợp bé bò ra khỏi giường cũng không sợ rơi ngã. Mặt khác, với độ dày 5cm thì giá thành nệm cao su nằm ở mức trung bình, vừa túi tiền nên phù hợp cho nhiều đối tượng.
Độ dày nệm cao su 10cm chính là độ dày chuẩn nhất, được nhiều người lựa chọn nhiều nhất. Bởi sản phẩm có giá thành hợp lý, đảm bảo yếu tố thẩm mỹ về độ cao (nếu có đặt trên giường) và người sử dụng có được những trải nghiệm tiêu chuẩn nhất của nệm cao su thiên nhiên mà độ dày này mang lại. Thông thường, các nhà sản xuất thường áp dụng các chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn nhất dành cho các sản phẩm có độ dày từ 10cm trở lên.
Các độ dày nệm cao su thuộc cỡ lớn như: 15cm, 17cm hay 20cm sẽ mang đến những trải nghiệm về độ êm, độ đàn hồi và sự thoải mái gần như bằng nhau. Nhưng chắc chắc rằng nó sẽ cảm thấy tuyệt vời hơn nhiều so với các độ dày 5cm và 10cm. Còn việc lựa chọn gữa các độ dày 15cm, 17cm hay 20cm còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như: nhu cầu, sở thích, điều kiện, yếu tố thẩm mỹ, độ lọt lòng của giường ngủ...

Hy vọng qua bài viết Nên Chọn Mua Nệm Cao Su Có Độ Dày Bao Nhiêu CM ? này sẽ giúp ích được cho đọc giả có thêm thông tin hữu ích để dễ dàng chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm cao su ưng ý.  Xem thêm các sản phẩm nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép, sản phẩm dành hco em bé, khách sạn, nhà nghỉ tại website chính thức: thegioinem.com hoặc 19 hệ thống chi nhánh gần nhất trên toàn quốc.

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*






Thegioinem.com​


----------

